# My Coop Finally Done



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

After several gallons of sweat, my wife and I finally finished our coop. It's 8ft x 8ft and 8ft tall. I have an interior wall that I'll cover with chicken wire, giving me an area for food storage. If I need the room for more girls, I can remove the wall. I have two nest boxes on each side and I'll add two roosts that will reach from side to side. I still need to build a ramp into their 20' x 25' run and cover the run with bird netting. Our 12 chicks are only a week old so it will be waiting on them.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome, love it


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful. I'm so envious.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice size! You're feathered kids will love it.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic coop that, gonna have some happy girls.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

AWESOME! great job!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks great !! That roof may give you problems, I hope not.. But tin is made to run top to bottom not sideways, it is more likely to leak due to blowing rain, blowing up under the laps... Just trying to give you a heads up, if you find water inside after a storm you'll know why. Also tin running long ways looses its rigidity see how it's wavy looking.. It will flap in strong winds and pull and tear at nails/screws. Just trying to help don't take it the wrong way.. Good job Scott now Take some chick pics !!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good spot on the roof. lets hope it doesnt cause probs.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks grand! 

Congrats!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Good looking coop! 

You have some lucky chickens.


----------

